# Making cloth grocery bags.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been making cloth grocery bags the last few days.
I use them to carry all sorts of things tho, even clothes for an overnight trip.

Here's the link to make them:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IFTiw09kEU[/ame]

I made these two out of fun fabrics.

View attachment 32442


View attachment 32441


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Very pretty material and a nice how-to video.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

They look like they would work real nice. Much more sturdy then the plastic or paper and you can wash them.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, always glad to share a new idea.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very nice, and I love her accent! I see excellent gifts for friends and relatives. Thanks.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice- thanks for posting!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

If you make some bags, post so we can see yours too please.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I made bags many years ago, before you could buy them everywhere. They are great to have. I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think that I will make some for my DIL for Christmas this year! Thanks for the link!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You are welcome. I am still making them.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Those bags are very nice looking. If I had the means and the know-how, I would make some to sell at the local farmers market. I would think they would be a hit, after seeing people walk around with numerous bags from different vendors ( recycled plastic grocery sacks) full of different types of produce.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

As I hate to waste any material...this is great! A friend gave me some fabric that I would not use in my quilting BUT it would make great bags...just another project on my list!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's one I finished up today:


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I like them all but the one with the cows is my favorite. I'm making some for Christmas gifts. I found drapery weight material at a yard sale - $4 for a whole box full.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Great score on the fabric granny gardener!


----------

